# New feeder question



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

I mostly use sandwich bags for feeding but occasionally use inverted mason jars when I have to feed more. I set them up on the inner cover and bees enter the space through center hole on inner cover.. I lift the lids about quarter inch off the wood with scrap pieces of wood. I can put any number of jars there as the space permits. Then I put a deep box and the outer cover so no bee can enter from outside. Ventilation is not an issue as there is a notch on the inner cover. It appears the you are overly concerned about ventilation.


----------



## The haunted chicken (May 30, 2012)

WillH said:


> I mostly use sandwich bags for feeding but occasionally use inverted mason jars when I have to feed more. I set them up on the inner cover and bees enter the space through center hole on inner cover.. I lift the lids about quarter inch off the wood with scrap pieces of wood. I can put any number of jars there as the space permits. Then I put a deep box and the outer cover so no bee can enter from outside. Ventilation is not an issue as there is a notch on the inner cover. It appears the you are overly concerned about ventilation.



lol, I'm sure you're right. This is our first year at beekeeping (after a year of studying and taking classes) and we are realizing we know NOTHING, lol. But the learning process has been fun so far. Thanks for your input, we appreciate it greatly.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I think the screen may be blocking the bees. I would just let them right up to the feeders. Take the screen out. Some bees might fly up but that is part of the fun Good Luck!!!


----------



## The haunted chicken (May 30, 2012)

virginiawolf said:


> I think the screen may be blocking the bees. I would just let them right up to the feeders. Take the screen out. Some bees might fly up but that is part of the fun Good Luck!!!


I just went out and checked on them and the syrup still hasn't moved. I will go out tomorrow and remove the screens. Thank you =)


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

You're welcome! I fed a bunch of different hives today. It took me a while to get comfortable with feeding bees and figuring out which feeders seemed to work the best for me etc. I can relate to where you're at. I have various feeders. Right now I am digging the frame feeders from Mann Lake. They hold a bunch of syrup and the bees can get to it very easily. They don't spill. I like using quail feeders also but if the hive isn't level they can drain completely out so you have to be careful with that. I have mason jar feeders like you are using as well. They work well for smaller hives but bigger hives can take a gallon a day so that is where you may get into using the bigger feeders.

These are the ones I'm using for some of the bigger hives.
The bees crawl down the mesh into the syrup and I just keep it in an empty box over the top of the frames, not actually in a spot beside the frames like in the picture.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page45.html

Hopefully when you take the mesh away you will see the syrup start going down


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

having the access windows is nice, I really should have put them in mine but didn't. 

I think Doc mentioned the boxes with the jars inside, I had the FBM feeder. Try lifting the jar up and see if there's any coming bottom (top) of the lid? if there is they'll find it. I initially built a jar style feeder for a top bar hive, it sat behind the false wall and had a really small entrance. I didn't care for it mainly because it took up a ton of room in the hive (not associated with langs or warre's), and I couldn't feed more than a few at a time, the entrance was plugged with bees. 

They will get through the metal screen. The warre plans I built from had his quilt with a wire mesh for a quilt. My quilt was built off of this but I opted to go cloth. You'll see the two rails inside (in my pics), the jars fit down the middle, sawdust on either side. . My ramps in the FBM style feeder is regular hardware screen. I tried to find the biggest mesh I could get my hands on and they suck the pan dry. 

you can add a wire top like mine has also, just a frame with some mesh on it, so when you pull the lid you don't get a face full of bees. I can take the cover and quilt off and they are still in the hive. Its not warre principle to inspect from the top, but I cant resist on taking a peek now and than lol, again no windows . The screen will allow you to to smoke a little and it sits on the top. I stapled the screen in a rabbit, again nothing fancy. 

I saw these mods online and so far I really like them, easy to make to boot.


----------



## The haunted chicken (May 30, 2012)

I couldn't stand it. It was a warm night so we went and took out the screens. Boy it looks like a mess with out them but they are eating like mad.

















We just rested the jars on extra bars in this hive until we can pick up 2 more boardman feeders.









I'll definitely have to come up with a better plan to only allow them access to the feeders and not the whole box. But for now it will do, at least they're eating.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

If you use an ordinary inner cover, with both sides having the 3/8" inch lift,(reversible) you can place an inverted mason jar with a few tiny holes in it over the hole directly. Tape over any gaps , allowing only the jar lid over the hole. Any critters must pass thru the entire cluster to rob them. Very unlikely! Set a spare box over the feeder, just for shade then place the roof right on. An inner cover is a poor roof. Allowing a gap lets the bees make a mess of the feeder box, and lets ants find the feeder. When not feeding place a piece of thin wood or ply over the feeder hole, and you will keep the benefits of having an inner cover. Such as, not glue-ing the frames to the roof.


----------

